# Maybe There's A Motorsickle Inside



## THE STIG (May 11, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Vi...kAAOSw8RJXDAZl


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2016)

I would hope so.


----------



## halfatruck (May 11, 2016)

holy cow...............


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2016)

That looks like the can that was featured in an episode of American Pickers.
I don't remember what Frank paid for it on the show, but it was quite a bit.
If it is the same can, then the stock on it just went way up.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2016)

Yeeowwee!  That's a cool item but WTF!?!?  Its crazy how some people get so caught up in the peripherals that they value them more than the actual bikes.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 11, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> That looks like the can that was featured in an episode of American Pickers.
> I don't remember what Frank paid for it on the show, but it was quite a bit.
> If it is the same can, then the stock on it just went way up.






It was a 1908 Harley oil can and he paid $3500


----------



## bairdco (May 11, 2016)

Sold for $10,655.50 

That's worth more than my car. Which is also used to hold oil.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2016)

even more than *prophylactic* tins


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2016)

I just read the description, and the seller says that he's had that can for over 30 years, so I guess it's not the same can from the show.
I read an article in the Harley Davidson Enthusiast, about a guy who had collected enough memorabilia to recreate an entire 1930s period dealership!
He had stuff the factory museum didn't even have.
It was incredible!
There is an ad in the latest AMCA magazine, about a huge auction for a collection, that I think might be that guy.
This oil can may be from that collection.
If $10,655.50 for a oil can is any measure of what this guys stuff is worth, he's about to cash in big time.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 11, 2016)

Its like the guy who found several rare old cans of beer in the wall of an old house a few years back, they were so rare he sold a couple and bought a truck!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 11, 2016)

Much as they leak oil, im surprised any year empty oil can would be rare?!


----------



## spoker (May 11, 2016)

someone got lubed!


----------



## spoker (May 12, 2016)

goin to the bank today and apply for a $10,000 loan gonna use my oil can for collateral!!


----------



## frankster41 (May 12, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I just read the description, and the seller says that he's had that can for over 30 years, so I guess it's not the same can from the show.
> I read an article in the Harley Davidson Enthusiast, about a guy who had collected enough memorabilia to recreate an entire 1930s period dealership!
> He had stuff the factory museum didn't even have.
> It was incredible!
> ...



That auction is in Oct. I will be going. The collection is from Doug Liekala's stuff. It will be one of several auctions. A year ago I went to the EJ Cole auction in Las Vegas and saw a guy spend $835,000 on a 1915 Cyclone boardtrack racer. That $10,000 oil can is pocket change to some people and alot to others. Just remember 
Today's high prices are tomorrow's bargains!


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 12, 2016)

" IS IN NEAR MINT CONDITION WITH SOME SURFACE RUST BUT VERY LITTLE "













But Im still jealous I didnt have one to sell


----------



## THE STIG (May 12, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> " IS IN NEAR MINT CONDITION WITH SOME SURFACE RUST BUT VERY LITTLE "





it's the same  but different


----------



## tikicruiser (May 12, 2016)

He paid 10 grand and change for a $4.00 can of oil? Only a "Harley Phile" would be so inclined to spend that much and put it next to his $800.00 Harley boot's!


----------



## island schwinn (May 12, 2016)

The price doesn't surprise me at all.harley collectors are crazy about their stuff.I bought every Harley Barbie I could find in 1998 for 74 bucks with tax.sold most for between 1200 and 1500 each.they were a limited run for Christmas and everybody wanted one.now you can find them for the original price all day.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

A lot of HD bashing going on here....


----------



## THE STIG (May 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of HD bashing going on here....
> 
> ]




cool, now we have more


----------



## island schwinn (May 13, 2016)

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## harpon (May 13, 2016)

Hog HYPE!


----------

